# Direct Tv-dvd-vcr-tv Hookup



## DMCCLELL (Jan 28, 2008)

I am having a terrible time trying to Hook-up my DVD player to my Direct TV. I try to Program the DVD using the Direct TV Remote per their intructions. Once I think it's beed programmed, I hit the PWR button as they suggest to see that it's working. The PWR button works. No other buttons work. Do I need to Contact Direct TV or can one of you out there assist me?

Thank you in advance and I look forward to hearing from someone.

D.Mack


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

So, is it accurate to say you have connected the DVD player up correctly to the TV? Does it work properly when using the remote that came with the DVD player?

I know I have tried those universal programming before, and I could never get it to work.

How does the instruction say to align the Direct TV remote to the DVD player? I would think it should involve a switch of some kind, "learning" of the buttons, or something along those lines.


----------



## Tigger2uall (May 6, 2006)

If it is anything like Dish, then you are out of luck. I know we had to use a switcher box (a unit that everything gets plugged into except the power cords) for each tv that we wanted to use a dvd, vcr or surround sound on.


----------



## UOGAddict (Nov 12, 2007)

I always had problems with direct TV and their hardware. 

I recently bought a Logitech Harmony remote and haven't had any problems since then.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Logitech Harmony FTW. Macro buttons are the greatest invention ever.


----------

